# lightmalls.com cheap battery pack



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like lots of people are always on the hunt for a battery pack for their light.

Lots of people go with the shrink wrap + PCB + plastidip method which I'm not a huge fan of. It works, but I like to be able to charge the cells independently.

Here is a light pack I found online while searching google one day.

Black Color 8.4V 4*18650 Battery Pack for Bicycle Light - Bicycle Light Accessories - Bicycle Light & Headlamp Worldwide Free Shipping!!!

$12.76 USD with free shipping per pack. Comes with 18650 batteries of unknown capacity or quality.

I was mainly after the battery holder/case more than the 18650 batteries themselves.

Here are some pics... as shipped from the seller (comes in a padded envelope)



I took the batteries out... put them on a nitecore charger... I don't really intend to use the batteries that were shipped with the pack... but you never know. I can't tell what brand or capacity they are. But for 12 bux for everything I'm not expecting much.

The case I think is some what water resistant. Probably ok for riding in the rain, but not for swimming. The yellow parts of the case you see feel like soft silicone molded parts that the screws compress the top and bottom plates against the silicone parts to the aluminum extrusion.



To open the case there are 4 screws on the top and bottom that are screwed into the aluminum extrusion. Take care as the negative wire is not that long and you can probably rip it off the PCB pad easily.



I was surprised to find that it has a cheap PCB that protects the unprotected purple Li-ion 18650 cells.





thoughts?

the supplied cable will not mate to the magicshine DC extension cables everyone loves to buy from dealextreme. THe size of the connector for this battery pack is slightly too small.

What will I be doing with this case...

1.) replace the supplied cable with a magicshine DC extension cable. 
2.) increase length of negative wire so it's easier to move either the top of bottom cap out of the way to remove the batteries
3.) put in 4x panasonic 3400mAH 18650s. 
4.) touching up the point to point wiring as the soldering quality looks suspect
5.) Maybe replace 4 of the screws on the top or bottom cap with thumb screws for quick battery removal.

some notes: The case uses battery spring contacts on the negative side of the 18650 to provide contact to the terminals. You can probably use 18650 protected cells in the case, but then you have a PCB and a battery that is protected. Not sure how that will work....

Cavet Emptor/Your Mileage May Vary.

good luck.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

that's really not much for a case with PCB plus 4 free cells  Shame that the connector isn't compatible with the MS one, but an extension cable is only $3-4. Nice find!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

My experience with extrusion using the "keyhole" design for the screws is that it does not hold up well to repeated assembly/disassembly. Use care and a tiny bit of lube when tightening.

I have also found that having a coil contact on one end only result in occasional loss of connection when hitting a good bump. Depending on the light being driven this may cause only a little blink. Others may turn off or switch modes. If the protection circuit treats this as low voltage cut, you may not be able to reset it until plugged into a charger.


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

There's a better option: Solarstorm portable water proof 4*18650 battery box rechargeable battery case used for bike light-in Other Batteries from Electrical Equipment & Supplies on Aliexpress.com


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

damn that is perfect!!!!!

So now you tell me this... haha...


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

zemike said:


> There's a better option: Solarstorm portable water proof 4*18650 battery box rechargeable battery case used for bike light-in Other Batteries from Electrical Equipment & Supplies on Aliexpress.com


Aliexpress is a new site for me. Any real experience buying from them? That case would be nice to try out at least.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I just bought 3 units from Aliexpress... See how it is... if good maybe I'll buy 100 units... Subtotal for qty is $15 bux. Shipping was $16. I chose China Post instead of Hong Kong Post.

First time for me ordering on AliExpress. Should be good. Aliexpress is also Alibaba. Yahoo owns 24% of Alibaba... Alibaba is suppose to be going IPO soon if they can find an exchange that will entertain their convoluted requests for IPO. 

Alibaba is the equivalent of Amazon in China, they mainly cater for business to business transactions. Taibao caters to business to end customer transactions... Alibaba owns AliExpress and Taibao... Taibao is like Ebay in China... but more along the lines of Ebay stores instead of private people listing junk and you bidding on it... the store is setup such that this is the price, how many do you want? Or sometimes make offer.


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

Knight511 said:


> Aliexpress is a new site for me. Any real experience buying from them?


I am waiting for a package of those cases.
Aliexpress is the retail branch of Alibaba.com
Personally I have good experience with sellers from Aliexpress, maybe better than dealing with Chinese on Ebay.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

I've been waiting for someone to offer the Solarstorm case and I just noticed what appears to be the same product with different branding on DX.com.

PANNOVO B-C04 Water Resistant 4 x 18650 Battery Pack Case for Bike Lamp - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

DX is not my favorite place these days... their shipping seems to have become extremely slow so a better source would be appreciated.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I will put in an order from DX and pick one up to try out for sure. Shipping times aren't a big deal since I have a case that works for now. I do prefer fasttech for shipping, they seem much better to me.

Thanks for pointing out the link to DX for me. 



kwarwick said:


> I've been waiting for someone to offer the Solarstorm case and I just noticed what appears to be the same product with different branding on DX.com.
> 
> PANNOVO B-C04 Water Resistant 4 x 18650 Battery Pack Case for Bike Lamp - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
> 
> DX is not my favorite place these days... their shipping seems to have become extremely slow so a better source would be appreciated.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

One important thing I can't tell about the Solarstorm case is whether it includes a battery protection circuit? Important to know as will determine the type of batteries that one needs to use with it.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

From the pics I think they have no protection circuits


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> From the pics I think they have no protection circuits


Yeah, probably not because we don't see the typical center tap wire that protection circuits usually employ. Unless they were really clever and ran the connection up that central post and use the top cap fixing screw to make the connection, but that seems unlikely.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Even if the case does, I can/will remove the circuit and fix it to work with my protected batteries. I am really just interested in a better case solution for a 2s2p to run the dual emitter bar light I am working towards. Would like to run them on separate drivers to get full power, but that would eat my 2s batteries alive.  If I get mine first, I will report back...


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

nice finds here guys!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dropping (Aug 24, 2013)

3.6V 18650 2200mAh: Rechargeable 3.6V 18650 2200mAh Blue - 18650 Batteries - Chargers & Batteries - Lighting


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Dropping said:


> 3.6V 18650 2200mAh: Rechargeable 3.6V 18650 2200mAh Blue - 18650 Batteries - Chargers & Batteries - Lighting


what do you want to say?
These cells are expensive for the claimed capacity and nobody knows what quality they are made of!
Try quality cells instead - Panasonic one of the best LI-ion cells on the market 
Here at Banggood 3400mAh Cell (use coupon bgf113 for a further discount)

Fasttech is also a relieable seller for good cells - but encountered some shipping problems recently due to new hongkong post restrictions!


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

Whitedog1 said:


> what do you want to say?
> !


Let's see, 1st post trying to sell run of the mill Chinese cells. Maybe SPAM dropping?


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Just as follow up, I got my order in from DX. They are taking way too long for shipping (almost 3 weeks) compared to Fastech, but whatever.

The pack is pretty nice. It is all plastic construction which is fine. The pack has one side that has 4 springs and the other has 4 flat spots for contacts. I was concerned about the flat spots because I use flat top 18650s, but they work very well. My 3400 Panasonics are charging, but I will double check their fit, but given the amount of spring and case, I do not anticipate having an issue with them.

The top of the box is keyed, so you cannot put it on wrong and mess up batteries.

I will be using 4 Tenergy 2600mah in the pack, so 7.4v at 5200mah will serve my dual XML needs very well (I think I have XML2s for the next build).

The pouch has a Velcro strap that lets the battery pack fit VERY well in front of the shock mount on my 2013 Spec Camber. If it annoys me, I will toss it in the saddle bag and run an extension cord.

The connector fits the cheap DX extension cables for Magicshine lights, so I would not anticipate any problems with any of the cheaper light cords.



kwarwick said:


> I've been waiting for someone to offer the Solarstorm case and I just noticed what appears to be the same product with different branding on DX.com.
> 
> PANNOVO B-C04 Water Resistant 4 x 18650 Battery Pack Case for Bike Lamp - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
> 
> DX is not my favorite place these days... their shipping seems to have become extremely slow so a better source would be appreciated.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Update: I just got my Solarstorm packs today. I ordered them AliExpress. THe postage says it originated from Sweden... (interesting...)

Here are some pics... the packs are setup as described above (springs on bottom x4), flat conductive tabs on the cover.

The screw is captive which is good... you won't lose it. The cable works with Magicshine cables. That is good.

The construction overall looks good for the price paid. I have only test fitted it with Panasonic 3200 mAh unprotected cells and they fit. Can't comment on protected cells as I don't own any. I'm sure it would be fine though as the thumb screw controls brings the top cap and the bottom housing together as well as the long compression of the springs.

Here are some pics.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

The pictures are the same case I received.

I should say that my Tenergy cells are protected flat tops, they fit. I also test fit a set of button top protected Panasonic 3400s and they fit too. It is a very versatile case for sure.


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

I got the exact same case from DX (dealextreme)


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

<<Update: I just got my Solarstorm packs today. I ordered them AliExpress. THe postage says it originated from Sweden... (interesting...)>>

I have been on Aliexpress and can not find them? Cheers! Can you help


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Is there loss of power because the batteries are not soldered in those battery boxes? Some lights draw 2+ amps, those spring connections must add some resistance.


----------



## tiagosm (Jan 4, 2014)

so what are your conclusions for that battery case? i'm really interested


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

The battery cases are great. They work with a wide variety of batteries and don't lose power in the bumps. Couldn't ask for more.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Cheers! said:


> Update: I just got my Solarstorm packs today.


Now that you hold it in your hand, does this box have a protection circuit?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Knight511 said:


> They work with a wide variety of batteries and don't lose power in the bumps. Couldn't ask for more.


That's great to hear! Where do you mount the box? When you say "bumps", how much a hit do you mean?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

There is no protection circuitry built in to the solarstorm packs.

You can mount the battery pack to your frame via the nylon pouch and velcro straps.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Vancbiker said:


> That's great to hear! Where do you mount the box? When you say "bumps", how much a hit do you mean?


It easily mounts under the top tube of the frame for a bar mounted light or stashes in my hydration pack to power the helmet. I would say any bumps. The case actually CLAMPS down on the batteries using the screw at the top.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Knight511 said:


> It easily mounts under the top tube of the frame for a bar mounted light or stashes in my hydration pack to power the helmet. I would say any bumps. The case actually CLAMPS down on the batteries using the screw at the top.


I think I'm going to have to order one for a trial. I mount the battery for my barlight on the seatpost because the bottom of the toptube has shifter cables there and I use the bottle cage for a bottle as I rarely use my hydro pack while night riding. I'll need to change the cable to match the connector I use for my lights, but that looks easy to do.

The holders I made using Digikey holders are good for at least minor jumping (or crashing). A 2 foot log jump to flat landing doesn't shake them. I hope this box can match that.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I will venture a guess that one could over tighten the screw and either damage the batteries or strip out the screw. I would be VERY hard pressed to believe the batteries can lose contact in this thing (short of it breaking completely apart). I am pretty happy with it thus far...


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Knight511 said:


> The case actually CLAMPS down on the batteries using the screw at the top.


So there are no springs on the bottom of the box, just flat contact like the cover?


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Knight511 said:


> The pack is pretty nice. It is all plastic construction which is fine. The pack has one side that has 4 springs and the other has 4 flat spots for contacts. I was concerned about the flat spots because I use flat top 18650s, but they work very well. My 3400 Panasonics are charging, but I will double check their fit, but given the amount of spring and case, I do not anticipate having an issue with them.
> 
> The top of the box is keyed, so you cannot put it on wrong and mess up batteries.
> 
> ...





CrozCountry said:


> So there are no springs on the bottom of the box, just flat contact like the cover?


No. The bottom of the box has the "traditional" springs, but the clamping action of the screw down lid will compress the springs completely preventing the batteries from being able to lose connection with the terminals.


----------



## jboehm (Apr 24, 2007)

Cheaper on ebay than dx. Search for '18650 Battery Case Bike"


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

The lightmalls battery pack - mentioned in post 1 Comes now with a magicshine type waterproof connector! :eekster:
No Need to resolder the connector now!! :thumbsup:

Downside: out of 2 packs one pack came with presoldered cells inside and a normal protection board - so no Chance there to Change the cells!:madmax::madman:


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I found what looks like the same case at DX here in case anyone is interested

PANNOVO B-C04 Water Resistant 4 x 18650 Battery Pack Case for Bike Lamp - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

FWIW, these packs CAN be run with only 2 batteries. I needed 2 batteries this weekend, so I thought the electrical made sense to be able to run just 2 18650s, so I tried it... it works... good thing too because I ordered a second pair of the Panasonic 3400mah from FastTech.... 2 MONTHS AGO! (Probably be my last time dealing with them)


----------



## gillas (Aug 24, 2014)

*No longer available*

I have just ordered two of the above from:
Solarstorm Waterproof 4*18650 Rechargeable Battery Box Used For Bike Light - US$11.39
Not used them before but for £7 each definitely worth a punt

Update:madman:

Got email 3 days after order informing SOLD OUT! 
asked if I wanted refund or wait, I opted to wait then got further email saying searching for a supplier! asked for refund and ordered another 2 trustfire TR E01's from Ft (love these but not waterproof)


----------



## erock139 (Oct 14, 2014)

gillas said:


> I have just ordered two of the above from:
> Solarstorm Waterproof 4*18650 Rechargeable Battery Box Used For Bike Light - US$11.39
> Not used them before but for £7 each definitely worth a punt
> 
> ...


Does anyone know where to find the 18650 battery pack WITH the screw top/cap? I can't seem to find one anywhere, ebay or the China-sites. Curious if I should start manufacturing these, modify and sell them on my own.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

e


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

I found some at kaidomain. the connector looks wonky in the pic and they are quite a bit more $
http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S023038
i ordered two, haven't heard anything. only been since friday


----------

